# Removing Catails



## huntingfishing (Apr 30, 2010)

my pond has catail growing all around the bank,(just purchaced it) i know there is huge bass in it(seen them), like 6# plus, and i dont want to harm them. what is the best way to remove catails without killing fish.


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

You might get a better response in the "pond management" section. Maybe the Mod can move this thread to the pond management. Good luck with your pond!


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

removing cattails in the central Ohio fishing reports?? Thats a good report on knowing you have cattail problem!


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Try using Aqua Shade,not sure where to get it but it works.


----------



## bassbuster065 (Apr 28, 2010)

huntingfishing said:


> my pond has catail growing all around the bank*,(just purchaced it)* i know there is huge bass in it(seen them), like 6# plus, and i dont want to harm them. what is the best way to remove catails without killing fish.


bull crap you dont have a pond


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 29, 2008)

try a glyphosate herbicide. we sell it under the trade name AquaPro. You also use a surfactant to make the spray stick better; Cide-Kick is the brand we sell. Mix two ounces of each per gallon of water and spray the foliage. Aquashade will not do a thing for cattails.


----------



## Character Zero (Jan 6, 2005)

a backhoe and a dump truck. The seeds are way down in the silt.


----------

